# New phone time at the end of the month...



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Right, upgrade time coming up at the end of the month and i don't know what to get. 

I have had a htc m8 for the last couple of years and its been great but obviously want a new toy so the choices :

Samsung galaxy s6 edge or normal 
Sony xperia z5 premium or normal 
HTC m9
I phone 6s

Or is there something i have missed off the list? 

Need a decent camera and a good allrounder in other depts. 

I am a bit loathed to go back to the iPhone but my daughter has a 6s and it looks pretty good. 

Opinions please?


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey pittsy,

You can't actually compare an iPhone with any of the android phones! If you are a fan of Android OS, Go for Galaxy S6 Edge! The camera is great! battery timing is great! Screen is crisp and camera and performance is quite good too.

iPhone 6S is the all rounder in every aspect! The speed and OS is quite good! As per camera, it's huge! A little bit of editing makes the pictures look like a professional DSLR ones.

Long story short, I definitely recommend iPhone 6S!

Here is a very comprehensive comparison of Android and iOS,
http://www.diffen.com/difference/Android_vs_iOS


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Android is gay


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Samsung S7 is unveiled in a couple of weeks, 21st I think. So I'd you are going for the S6 make sure it's a good deal.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Couldn't be more satisfied than with my current phone...

iPhone 6s Plus 128GB.

...Stress free daily use, It just works as they say.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

LG G4, all your stuff will already be backed up by google, camera is great, no buttons on the front so you cant accidentally call someone, does pretty much everything a samsung does at no upfront cost depending on your provider. I have a G3S and when my contract is due, i'll be going for the G4 or G5 if its out by then


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Android is gay


So are you :lol:



Crafty said:


> Samsung S7 is unveiled in a couple of weeks, 21st I think. So I'd you are going for the S6 make sure it's a good deal.


The S6 does look ok, i just worry the S7 might be a bit pricey.



vxlomegav6 said:


> Couldn't be more satisfied than with my current phone...
> 
> iPhone 6s Plus 128GB.
> 
> ...Stress free daily use, It just works as they say.


I was not seriously considering a i phone, but might well do now :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> LG G4, all your stuff will already be backed up by google, camera is great, no buttons on the front so you cant accidentally call someone, does pretty much everything a samsung does at no upfront cost depending on your provider. I have a G3S and when my contract is due, i'll be going for the G4 or G5 if its out by then


The last LG i had was a bit rubbish so been a little worried about them ever since


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> LG G4, all your stuff will already be backed up by google, camera is great, no buttons on the front so you cant accidentally call someone, does pretty much everything a samsung does at no upfront cost depending on your provider. I have a G3S and when my contract is due, i'll be going for the G4 or G5 if its out by then


I work with apple and teach IOS on iPad and iPhone to teachers etc and have had iPhones since they first came out. So when my last upgrade was due I went for.........LG G4. I got fed up of apple repacking old technology and making out it was groundbreaking, The LG has more RAM memory, Faster Processor, a stunning quad HD screen that puts the iPhone to shame, replaceable battery, wireless charging, and a micro SD card Slot so Im currently running with over 150GB of space and a camera that gives SLR quality images without tweaking. The only competition I can think of for it is the Samsung S6 but the LG G5 will be due out in a couple of months.
Just another note on the iPhone, did you know that if anyone has 3rd party repairs done to their phones the latest 'update' bricks it and renders the phone useless, OMG
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35502030


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

[ did you know that if anyone has 3rd party repairs done to their phones the latest 'update' bricks it and renders the phone useless, OMG[/QUOTE]

could you explain this in a more geek friendly version :wave:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> The last LG i had was a bit rubbish so been a little worried about them ever since


They were matey, absolute garbage, the G3 was the turning point and started to make them serious contenders in the high end smart phone market.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

justina3 said:


> [ did you know that if anyone has 3rd party repairs done to their phones the latest 'update' bricks it and renders the phone useless, OMG


could you explain this in a more geek friendly version :wave:[/QUOTE]

If you have any repairs that have included thirdy party internal parts the iPhone update checks for validity and if not genuine bricks the phone. So far all the geek folk haven't found a way to bring the phones back to life.
They do know it seems to be around the fingerprint sensor particularly but have found other parts to be causing the same reaction.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah but that's through people going to back street shops who bid he a repair with some eBay special parts. 

Serves them right for not going to Apple lol


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

sony z5 for me whats better then a waterproof dust proof shatter proof android? that you can watch the footy on (free streaming apps) and download LOADS more apps then ios... for me android is a win win!! cant be arsed with the whole itunes thing.. they just rob you blind!! ...my opinion anyway... before i get all the myphone fan-boys giving me hassle


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

adambrown2015 said:


> sony z5 for me whats better then a waterproof dust proof shatter proof android? that you can watch the footy on (free streaming apps) and download LOADS more apps then ios... for me android is a win win!! cant be arsed with the whole itunes thing.. they just rob you blind!! ...my opinion anyway... before i get all the myphone fan-boys giving me hassle


Oh god i had forgotten about I tunes:doublesho


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> Oh god i had forgotten about I tunes:doublesho


Google Play


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Oh god i had forgotten about I tunes:doublesho


yea im not a big fan of it ... especially when U2 will release there next album and you wont be able to remove it from your music player....


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Terrible bit of software


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Terrible bit of software


not only that i believe that the new iphone has had alot of battery issues..

my mum has had... four in the past twelve month all with the battery heating up and then killing the battery whilst she was at work. she gave it full charge and then same thing happened it warmed up and killed the battery.. not just one handset.... the last four she's had


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not a fan boy

I used to have android everything and hate iPhone but once i tried one the difference was night and day

Seriously they're so much better than android in every way


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

iPhone have it nailed with the operating system, it's easy to use and everyone can, even my mother whose in her seventies. The downside of that is that it's locked down so much you can't do anything to it, no customisation, no loaders, no storage............


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Personally I avoid android like the plague! Have it on my TV and every few days it does something to **** me off! I too mocked the iPhone until I got fed up of my android handsets going slow and sluggish after a few months so got an iPhone. Never looked backed since and won't be changing back anytime soon.

Thing is, I agree about apple packing in old technology. Though they do come up with some cool new features now and again but I wish they'd catch up with other phone manufacturers.

All down to personal preference really.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

fozzy said:


> iPhone have it nailed with the operating system, it's easy to use and everyone can, even my mother whose in her seventies. The downside of that is that it's locked down so much you can't do anything to it, no customisation, no loaders, no storage............


What's the point of customisation on a device that's slow and crap though?

I'm not geeky but if I wanted to customise the iPhone I'd just jailbreak it.

All makes it too confusing to use though, iOS is so simple and quick to use that there's no need to mess with it


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

iPhone every time mate!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

justina3 said:


> [ did you know that if anyone has 3rd party repairs done to their phones the latest 'update' bricks it and renders the phone useless, OMG


could you explain this in a more geek friendly version :wave:[/QUOTE]

If you have it repaired by anyone but Apple, their software renders the phone unuseable


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

fozzy said:


> I work with apple and teach IOS on iPad and iPhone to teachers etc and have had iPhones since they first came out. So when my last upgrade was due I went for.........LG G4. I got fed up of apple repacking old technology and making out it was groundbreaking, The LG has more RAM memory, Faster Processor, a stunning quad HD screen that puts the iPhone to shame, replaceable battery, wireless charging, and a micro SD card Slot so Im currently running with over 150GB of space and a camera that gives SLR quality images without tweaking. The only competition I can think of for it is the Samsung S6 but the LG G5 will be due out in a couple of months.
> Just another note on the iPhone, did you know that if anyone has 3rd party repairs done to their phones the latest 'update' bricks it and renders the phone useless, OMG
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35502030


Will have a butchers at the G5 as my contract isnt due until december


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Kimo said:


> What's the point of customisation on a device that's slow and crap though?
> 
> I'm not geeky but if I wanted to customise the iPhone I'd just jailbreak it.
> 
> All makes it too confusing to use though, iOS is so simple and quick to use that there's no need to mess with it


your right IOS is Simple :tumbleweed:


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

yea you might be right with the easy to use and its for everyone.. i haven't touched an iphone for many years me personally cant stand the iphone.. i know haters going to hate... but im a massive nerd.. and ill admit it i am a nerd i have a £2500 gaming pc that i built my self and when it comes to customisation id like to do my own thing with something i spent a lot of money (or contract) i have a sony z2 phone (contract up in may) and a z3 tablet i love taking pictures on my DSLR camera using a micro sd and easy as that pop it into my phone or tablet. i always like watching free tv on my phone and tablet... mobdro not for ios and show box.. not for ios.. i also like being able to play my ps4 on my sony devices and also be in full control over my pc at home or at work.. for my needs i need an android.. but thats my personal preference..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

adambrown2015 said:


> yea you might be right with the easy to use and its for everyone.. i haven't touched an iphone for many years me personally cant stand the iphone.. i know haters going to hate... but im a massive nerd.. and ill admit it i am a nerd i have a £2500 gaming pc that i built my self and when it comes to customisation id like to do my own thing with something i spent a lot of money (or contract) i have a sony z2 phone (contract up in may) and a z3 tablet i love taking pictures on my DSLR camera using a micro sd and easy as that pop it into my phone or tablet. i always like watching free tv on my phone and tablet... mobdro not for ios and show box.. not for ios.. i also like being able to play my ps4 on my sony devices and also be in full control over my pc at home or at work.. for my needs i need an android.. but thats my personal preference..


See, you slate the iPhone fan boys but you're just an android fan boy

Also if you've not touched one for years then how can you possibly slate them? :lol:


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

no not slating just general chit chat.. and i kinda do my research before i give a company my money for the next two years haha each to our own... but i will just leave this here mate haha 

Dimensions and design
iPhone 6S: 138x67x7.1mm, 143g
Xperia Z5: 146x72x7.3mm, 154g

Display
iPhone 6S: 4.7in 1334x750 resolution at 326ppi with Force Touch
Xperia Z5: 5.2in 1920x1080 resolution at 424ppi

Processor
iPhone 6S: 64-bit A9
Xperia Z5: 64-bit Qualcomm Snapdragon 810, 2GHz octa-core with 3GB of RAM

Cameras
iPhone 6S: 12MP rear with 4K video, 5MP front
Xperia Z5: 23MP rear with 4K video, 5MP front

Battery
iPhone 6S: 1,715mAh
Xperia Z5: 2,900mAh

Storage
iPhone 6S: 16GB, 64GB, 128GB, no microSD
Xperia Z5: 32GB, up to 200GB microSD


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Can't help but think Kimo praising Apple here and criticising carbon collective as a 'scene brand' in another thread is a bit ironic.

I've had iOS devices and find them decidedly average with limited functionality. iTunes is a horrid piece of software, far too much faffing about and trying to be clever when all you want to do is something very simple - plug phone in, drag & drop, job done. In fact I don't even bother to plug in now, just do it over my network.

Whichever way, it's going to be interesting to see what happens to the market over the next few years. Networks are going to struggle I think - sms services aren't really worth much now, everyone uses whatsapp, seems people make calls less too.
They will have to open up revenue streams by sniffing and selling your data - what you browse, where you go and so on.

For the manufacturers is going to be hard because we've seen a lot of progress in handsets over the last say 5-7 years, they need to keep the big features coming to keep people interested in changing phone - average Joe is already deciding to reduce their costs and stick with an older handset because the gain in a new one doesn't really make it worth the price. If you want a are a casual user an iPhone4 (for example) does the job just fine, why spend out on a 6 ?
They will either start building in obsolescence and/or reduce manufacturing costs significantly to make it worthwhile.


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

but in all fairness before this becomes ios v android, pepsi v coke, mac v pc, it is personal preference and what ever the buyer is comfortable with sorry if i hated on ios! 

but were all different and if we was all the same well it would be a very boring world


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Crafty said:


> Can't help but think Kimo praising Apple here and criticising carbon collective as a 'scene brand' in another thread is a bit ironic.
> 
> I've had iOS devices and find them decidedly average with limited functionality. iTunes is a horrid piece of software, far too much faffing about and trying to be clever when all you want to do is something very simple - plug phone in, drag & drop, job done. In fact I don't even bother to plug in now, just do it over my network.
> 
> ...


How is it ironic?

I'm praising a premium brand and slating a small, crappy, far from premium brand


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Apple is/was the biggest scene brand going. Maybe it's lessened recently but it's almost like a cult at times. Stuff like midnight opening and queues to get a phone and how they spend most of their product launches how amazingly pretty evening is to hide the fact there isn't really any new functionality bar what they've nicked from elsewhere.

There are fan boys on all sides but it seems that Apple (very cleverly) created this sort of aura around the brand that makes people believe it is _the _ lifestyle choice they need. I went to the apple store on 5th ave in NYC and there were people just hanging around, live it was the place to be seen. Really odd.

Oh and android isn't a brand, nor is it 'crappy'.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

As said before its all personal preference.

I liked the customisation android gives but hated how, for me it wasn't reliable.

Sometimes I wish iOS was more customisable but very rarely. It's simple, it does its job and never had it slow down on me after a few months. 

Android generally have better phones due to the diversity of manufacturers and I wish apple would stop playing catch up. For example Samsung have been using AMOLED displays for however long now and apple are only just getting into the tech.

Also considering I did away with my windows PC a few years back as it was giving me bother and I decided to try a Mac, it made sense to move to iPhone as well for integration and it's nice that everything integrates. 

At the end of the day if you're happy with what you're using now, if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's been a while since we've had a phone debate, but it will still see little progress and go round in circles a per usual.

All the latest phones will do pretty much everything you need without much issue. People will get a bit anal about things they'll never even notice, or use it. 

I much prefer Android as it works better with my Smart TV, it works better in the car, while simple music storage and file transfer is so much more efficient and easier. 

Each to their own as you'll never convince a lot of people what's the best.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

If you are the in the market for an android phone, then the best currently on the marked is the Nexus 6P, providing you can live with the size

If you fancy something cheaper then the Nexus 5x had the sub £400 market cornered, until you reach budget offerings


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

not to sound an **** here... but has anyone asked whet he needs it for? like day to day use....


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Does it need to be a premium phone? I had an LG G3 which I got fairly soon after release, battery life was rubbish for something supposedly top of the range, 12 hours if I was lucky with average call and text use, Facebook and a few games in my lunch break. It wasn't particularly reliable, and got hot with use.

I switched to a Honor 7 at Christmas for £209 and have been nothing but impressed. The screen although only 1080p looks better than the quad HD LG, it's faster, more reliable, more features and will easily go 24 hours on battery with use. It's currently done 4 hours, and is predicting it'll be empty at 1300 tomorrow in performance mode, ultra battery predicts another 32h 32m left.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

There's loads of far eastern choices hitting the market with high spec and little money. My work buddy uses an Oppo not sure what model but he loves it.
Reliability was glitchy at best pre 'lollipop' so I can understand the haters if they've been on iOS for the last couple of years, but if Apple were a car company telling you you must use their fuel and can only use their parts for repairs or it will never run again would anyone buy one??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

We have the same types of conversations / debates in our family. Apple phones are very slick but the iTunes thing completely puts me off as I have thousands of photos and songs on my NAS drive in jpeg and mp3 formats. I'm not a tech wizard, so the simplicity of the drag and drop capability of using an android system works for me. Now, if Apple made it simpler for me to move digital files around, I'd happily have one. 

I think I'll have a look at the Xperia next tbh. Looks v cool and is toilet proof lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

fozzy said:


> There's loads of far eastern choices hitting the market with high spec and little money. My work buddy uses an Oppo not sure what model but he loves it.
> Reliability was glitchy at best pre 'lollipop' so I can understand the haters if they've been on iOS for the last couple of years, but if Apple were a car company telling you you must use their fuel and can only use their parts for repairs or it will never run again would anyone buy one??





BigJimmyBovine said:


> Does it need to be a premium phone? I had an LG G3 which I got fairly soon after release, battery life was rubbish for something supposedly top of the range, 12 hours if I was lucky with average call and text use, Facebook and a few games in my lunch break. It wasn't particularly reliable, and got hot with use.
> 
> I switched to a Honor 7 at Christmas for £209 and have been nothing but impressed. The screen although only 1080p looks better than the quad HD LG, it's faster, more reliable, more features and will easily go 24 hours on battery with use. It's currently done 4 hours, and is predicting it'll be empty at 1300 tomorrow in performance mode, ultra battery predicts another 32h 32m left.


As good as the specs look on paper and the cheap price, these manufacturers are lacking majorly behind when it comes to software updates

Oppo is notorious for not shipping any newer android build other than what is shipped with the device

I know id prefer to pay a couple of quid more and get access to security patches and the next versions of android that are released, so I don't touch these devices with a barge pole


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, don't let this descend into a *** for tat battle please, by all means have your opinion but respect others too.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Horses for courses, if most people bought a phone for what they actually need we,d all have Nokia 3310s


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I love my iPhones, purely on aesthetics. (I do admit, my 6s plus is being sold this week as it's too big in the hand) But I'm leaning toward the Sony Z5. I'm not fussed on Android Vs. iOS. As long as the thing works for ME. Having three children, the most important thing for me is good quality video (6s plus is amazing) and good quality camera (hence the Z5) My only gripe is the z5 is so bricky looking. If only Sony would round off the edges!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

6 plus for me. I love the size great for watching movies and stuff. 
I also find the battery life excellent I think it's bigger than the 6s battery with faster processor. 

Gonz.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

S6 or S6 edge will be cheaper with cracking deals shortly.... The S7 is announced in two weeks and release is scheduled for April. 

Can't beat a rooted Samsung Galaxy. 

Steve


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

justina3 said:


> [ did you know that if anyone has 3rd party repairs done to their phones the latest 'update' bricks it and renders the phone useless, OMG


could you explain this in a more geek friendly version :wave:[/QUOTE]

Apple is naming this thing as "Error 53". This means if you will specifically get your Touch ID (Home Button) repaired by a third party repairer you are in trouble! After the repair, as soon as you upgrade your phone, Apple will detect the part replacement and your phone would be 'bricked' forever!

Apple wants you to get your iPhones fixed (even out of warranty) from them, Period!

Now the good news, Apple is in a lot of trouble due to this witty move and a group of lawyers have already filed a lawsuit against Apple!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony will be my next phone, just sayin.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've never used an iPhone so can't comment on that side of things but I have an LG G3 which is over a year old, I'll quite happily buy a G4 or G5 when it needs replacing.

I did have another LG years ago which was pants so I was a bit hesitant to buy this initially but they've improved loads.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got a Z3C at the mo, and it's an ace phone, so prolly a Z5 next.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The LG G3 I had was very good, the G4 I have now is amazing, especially for the price you can get it for. LG have come on leaps and bounds, the G5 is looking really good. That and the S7 from Samsung are being announced on the 21st February.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I have an interesting dilemma. After putting the 6s plus up for sale due to the size, my wife's upgrade came along, so she kindly gave me a choice of phones as she's happy with her 6. I plumped for the Galaxy 6 edge. I can't believe how many people rave about this phone. It was laggy, slow, and just felt a bit "tinny" and light. Now I get it that I have been lugging round a 6s plus for a few months, but it just didn't feel premium. It LOOKED lovely, just didn't feel right in the hand. And the camera wasn't a patch on the plus. So... I sent it back under Vodafone's 14 day cooling of period and went for the 6s. And it's exactly the same as the edge. laggy and slow with a poor camera. So the 6s is going up for sale and I'm withdrawing the plus sale until the Galaxy s7 comes out. But my experiences so far of the Galaxy range aren't great apart from the S4 I had.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

NickTB said:


> I have an interesting dilemma. After putting the 6s plus up for sale due to the size, my wife's upgrade came along, so she kindly gave me a choice of phones as she's happy with her 6. I plumped for the Galaxy 6 edge. I can't believe how many people rave about this phone. It was laggy, slow, and just felt a bit "tinny" and light. Now I get it that I have been lugging round a 6s plus for a few months, but it just didn't feel premium. It LOOKED lovely, just didn't feel right in the hand. And the camera wasn't a patch on the plus. So... I sent it back under Vodafone's 14 day cooling of period and went for the 6s. And it's exactly the same as the edge. laggy and slow with a poor camera. So the 6s is going up for sale and I'm withdrawing the plus sale until the Galaxy s7 comes out. But my experiences so far of the Galaxy range aren't great apart from the S4 I had.


Likewise I went from an iPhone 6s to a Samsung Galaxy S5 and the difference is night and day. Performance wise the Galaxy knocks the iPhone for six! it's powerful, fast, easy to use etc. I will admit that the iPhone feels better built though


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the Nexus 5 and it's blazing fast and 3 years old this year. The wife has just got the nexus 6p and it's a great phone


----------

